# Roma - Milan: 12 Dicembre 2016 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Partita d'alta quota quella che si giocherà nel Monday Night della prossima giornata di serie A. Dopo la vittoria nel derby, la Roma ha riagguantato il Milan al secondo posto, con 32 punti.

Dove vedere Roma - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2016)

Perdiamo, ma ci sta in casa della Roma, la nostra corsa è su quelle dietro, e siamo già oltre le aspettative


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Questa non la si vince mai purtroppo ragazzi...


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Sarebbe meglio fare un bel muro e sperare nei contropiedi.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Non la vedo così male onestamente con i titolari e senza la presenza di Salah.


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2016)

Ecco, qua non ho aspettative particolari.. la Roma è più forte di noi e gioca anche in casa. 
Quindi ciò che viene in termini di punti, è tutto di guadagnato. 

Ps: penso non vinceremo perché non ha aperto il topic [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Reblanck (4 Dicembre 2016)

Mi accontenterei di 1 punto.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Dicembre 2016)

La Roma viene di molto limitata se le togli la profondità: oggi la Lazio almeno nella prima ora di gioco ha avuto il predominio proprio perché riusciva a non concedere la profondità ai giallorossi. Puoi non concedere la profondità in due modi: o vai a pressarli alti, ma il pressing deve essere organizzato perché i palleggiatori che hanno se trovano un minimo di spazio ci mettono poco a servire i tagli di Peres e Nainggolan che sono due frecce (e siamo fortunati che mancherà Salah) oppure puoi difendere bassissimo e contare sugli 1vs1 tra i nostri tre attaccanti e i loro tre difensori. La Lazio per esempio ha alternato nel corso della partita queste due cose a noi molto probabilmente converrà affidarci esclusivamente alla seconda opzione. Quello che mi preoccupa di più è che con la difesa a 3 con Fazio, Manolas e Rudiger hanno trovato forse la quadratura.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> La Roma viene di molto limitata se le togli la profondità: oggi la Lazio almeno nella prima ora di gioco ha avuto il predominio proprio perché riusciva a non concedere la profondità ai giallorossi. Puoi non concedere la profondità in due modi: o vai a pressarli alti, ma il pressing deve essere organizzato perché i palleggiatori che hanno se trovano un minimo di spazio ci mettono poco a servire i tagli di Peres e Nainggolan che sono due frecce (e siamo fortunati che mancherà Salah) oppure puoi difendere bassissimo e contare sugli 1vs1 tra i nostri tre attaccanti e i loro tre difensori. La Lazio per esempio ha alternato nel corso della partita queste due cose a noi molto probabilmente converrà affidarci esclusivamente alla seconda opzione. Quello che mi preoccupa di più è che con la difesa a 3 con Fazio, Manolas e Rudiger hanno trovato forse la quadratura.



La penso esattamente al contrario.

Per me hanno anche tecnica per giocare in spazi stretti, tra Perotti, Dzeko, e gli stessi Naingollan e Peres (e poi comunque non è facile chiudere ogni spazio per 90 minuti).

Invece la difesa è loro parte debole, singolarmente sono forti ma non molto organizzati.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Dicembre 2016)

Tutto quello che viene in questa è positiva. I punti da fare erano da fare con Empoli e Crotone.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Firmerei per un pari. Anche se va detto che senza Salah la roma perde tantissimo.


----------



## Tobi (4 Dicembre 2016)

Speriamo ci sia Jack


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Andiamo a prenderci tre punti e secondo posto!


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Dicembre 2016)

Sogno questi 3 punti!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Dicembre 2016)

Sarei felice anche per 1 punto..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Dicembre 2016)

Se i calciatori scenderanno in campo dando il 100%, qualunque sarà il risultato, sarò felice.


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Dicembre 2016)

Mentalmente sono partite che riusciamo a preparate bene,trasferta molto insidiosa,non sputo sul pareggio ma ovviamente sogno i 3 anche se sec me loro sono piu attrezzati


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Dicembre 2016)

A prescindere dal risultato di Lunedì saremmo ancora terzi...si sta verificando esattamente quello che avevo previsto. Ovviamente B&G rovineranno tutto e la squadra crollerà nel girone di ritorno.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La penso esattamente al contrario.
> 
> Per me hanno anche tecnica per giocare in spazi stretti, tra Perotti, Dzeko, e gli stessi Naingollan e Peres (e poi comunque non è facile chiudere ogni spazio per 90 minuti).
> 
> Invece la difesa è loro parte debole, singolarmente sono forti ma non molto organizzati.



Il tuo discorso col mio non c'entra proprio nulla. Che la Roma abbia dei palleggiatori ottimi è una cosa assodata, ma Spalletti ha dato alla squadra un'impronta diretta e verticale, sempre alla ricerca della profondità, sono concetti che ha espresso più volte nelle conferenze stampa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Questa partita è semplicemente fondamentale..fare i 3 punti a Roma darebbe una spinta eccezionale e ci farebbe chiudere il girone d'andata al secondo posto, roba impensabile..

Detto ciò, come detto da altri, siamo seri e non schifiamo un pareggio, sarebbe comunque un buon risultato


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso col mio non c'entra proprio nulla. Che la Roma abbia dei palleggiatori ottimi è una cosa assodata, ma Spalletti ha dato alla squadra un'impronta diretta e verticale, sempre alla ricerca della profondità, sono concetti che ha espresso più volte nelle conferenze stampa.



E invece c'entra. Se hai dei buoni palleggiatori giochi bene anche in spazi stretti.

Le partite peggiori dela Roma sono state con Torino e Atalanta, non mi sembrano squadre catenacciare.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E invece c'entra. Se hai dei buoni palleggiatori giochi bene anche in spazi stretti.
> 
> Le partite peggiori dela Roma sono state con Torino e Atalanta, non mi sembrano squadre catenacciare.



Mah, veramente contro l'Atalanta nel primo tempo la Roma ha creato 3 o 4 palle gol nitide mandando in porta Salah proprio con dei lanci in profondità, poi nel secondo tempo Gasperini ha deciso di andarli a pressare altissimi e con cognizione e lì la Roma è andata completamente in bambola. Il Toro, più che altro, ha sfruttato la poca organizzazione difensiva dei giallorossi, che nelle prime giornate alzavano sempre Peres e Florenzi e lasciavano i due centrali in balia degli avversari. Ora la Roma difende in modo diverso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Dicembre 2016)

Questa la perdiamo.


----------



## Butcher (5 Dicembre 2016)

La perdiamo facile purtroppo.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Pareggio scontato, specie se i gobbi non dovessero vincere il derby, noi di certo non aiutiamo mai la Roma


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Dicembre 2016)

partita che arriva nel miglior momento possibile...noi senza pressione e terzi da soli anche con un'eventuale sconfitta...loro senza il loro miglior giocatore...quindi giochiamocela senza l'assillo di dover vincere per forza e quello che viene è tutto di guadagnato...
per quanto riguarda la formazione credo non ci siano grossi dubbi...tanto è chiaro che non vede Antonelli e che dovremo sorbirci di nuovo quell'ameba di De Sciglio...

Donnarumma
Abate Paletta Romagnoli De Sciglio
Pasalic Locatelli Bonaventura
Suso Niang
Lapadula

forza ragazzi


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Dicembre 2016)

Romagnoli sarà il nostro Sergio Ramos, capocciata di testa al 90' e si fa festa (poco importa se segna il gol del pari o della vittoria).


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Dicembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Romagnoli sarà il nostro Sergio Ramos, capocciata di testa al 90' e si fa festa (poco importa se segna il gol del pari o della vittoria).


Lo stavo pensando anche io ahahah


----------



## malos (5 Dicembre 2016)

Siamo al secondo posto e questi delinquenti mi fanno perdere il gusto di una partita del genere. Maledetti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Firmerei per un pari...


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Firmerei per un pari...



Idem.

Comunque c'è da dire che da gennaio avremo un bel periodo non facile.


----------



## zlatan (5 Dicembre 2016)

Ditemi dove devo firmare X perdere 4-0 lunedì e battere poi l'Atalanta 
Vorrebbe dire essere ancora secondi perché tanto la Roma con i gobbi perde


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Dicembre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ditemi dove devo firmare X perdere 4-0 lunedì e battere poi l'Atalanta
> Vorrebbe dire essere ancora secondi perché tanto la Roma con i gobbi perde


Io 4-0 contro la Roma non ci voglio perdere...


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (5 Dicembre 2016)

Sarà durissima, anche perché la Roma sta iniziando a giocare da squadra dimostrando di poter vincere anche senza Salah. Probabilmente Montella si concentrerà sulla fase difensiva e ai contropiedi veloci. E' brutto da dire, ma se raccogliamo anche un punto, sarà sicuramente per una botta di fortuna.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Idem.
> 
> Comunque c'è da dire che da gennaio avremo un bel periodo non facile.



Sì, si diceva pure all'uscita dei calendari..


----------



## de sica (5 Dicembre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ditemi dove devo firmare X perdere 4-0 lunedì e battere poi l'Atalanta
> Vorrebbe dire essere ancora secondi perché tanto la Roma con i gobbi perde



Ma che discorsi sono su.. va bene essere tecnicamente inferiori ma a questi livelli no. Io accetto solo la sconfitta con dignità, non di certo un umiliazione


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2016)

Vediamo, non so perchè stavolta mi aspetto qualcosa di buono, paradossalmente il centrocampo obbligato Pasalic-Locatelli-Jack potrebbe essere perfetto.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Dicembre 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Firmerei per un pari...



Secondo io possiamo vincere.


----------



## BraveHeart (6 Dicembre 2016)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> Sarà durissima, anche perché la Roma sta iniziando a giocare da squadra dimostrando di poter vincere anche senza Salah. Probabilmente Montella si concentrerà sulla fase difensiva e ai contropiedi veloci. E' brutto da dire, ma se raccogliamo anche un punto, sarà sicuramente per una botta di fortuna.



Ma prima di scrivere le memorie di un depresso, la vogliamo almeno vedere la partita? Poi se il Milan giocherà da schifo lo diremo, se saremo schifosamente fortunati lo diremo uguale! Mamma mia che isterismo........
Se fosse per le vostre previsioni a quest'ora il Milan giocherebbe per la retrocessione, "peccato" che sia seconda!


----------



## BraveHeart (6 Dicembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Secondo io possiamo vincere.




"secondo io" o secondo me?


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> "secondo io" o secondo me?



Non è italiano Chris, o almeno credo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Dicembre 2016)

Hanno dato due giornate a strootman... non ci sarà !


----------



## ralf (6 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Hanno dato due giornate a strootman... non ci sarà !



A questo punto dovrebbe giocare Gerson con De Rossi. Alla Roma mancano anche Florenzi, Paredes e Salah. Non male


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> A questo punto dovrebbe giocare Gerson con De Rossi. Alla Roma mancano anche Florenzi, Paredes e Salah. Non male



Credo che arretrerà Nainggolan e schiererà El Sha di fianco a Perotti e Dzeko.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Credo che arretrerà Nainggolan e schiererà El Sha di fianco a Perotti e Dzeko.


E speriamo che elsha non tiri fuori la partita della stagione..


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Dicembre 2016)

*Strootman squalificato per due giornate in seguito alla simulazione nel derby, salterà la partita contro il Milan (e quella con la Juventus).*


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> A questo punto dovrebbe giocare Gerson con De Rossi. Alla Roma mancano anche Florenzi, Paredes e Salah. Non male



ottimo, in più devono giocare giovedì, speriamo in altri affaticamenti/infortuni.


----------



## Aron (6 Dicembre 2016)

Beh resta una partita dura a prescindere dalle assenze della Roma.
Questo Milan vive alla giornata, vediamo come va.


----------



## davoreb (6 Dicembre 2016)

Questa è un occasione d'oro.

Mancano Salah e Strottman (i due giocatori più forti).

Giocheranno Giovedì quindi saranno per forza più stanchi.

E anche se perdiamo rimaniamo terzi in classifica.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Questa è un occasione d'oro.
> 
> Mancano Salah e Strottman (i due giocatori più forti).
> 
> ...



Nainggolan è il giocatore più forte della Serie A


----------



## Sherlocked (7 Dicembre 2016)

Vittoria Roma al 100%.


----------



## Miracle1980 (7 Dicembre 2016)

Bisogna chiudere l'anno col bottino pieno. 6 punti per sperare nel 2017...io sono fiducioso. Anzi, andrei a giocarla con Locatelli, Mati Fernandez e Pasalic...con Bonaventura esterno ''d'attacco''. Credo che potremmo metterli in difficoltà col nostro possesso palla.


----------



## Coripra (7 Dicembre 2016)

E adesso quante ne becchiamo dalla Roma, con questo clima da sfacelo societario?


----------



## kolao95 (7 Dicembre 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Vittoria Roma al 100%.



La famosa imbattibile Riomma..


----------



## Aragorn (7 Dicembre 2016)

Ha ragione Roten, se la Juve non dovesse vincere si prospetta un pareggio, se non addirittura la nostra vittoria.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Dicembre 2016)

Il gol di ElSha quant'è quotato?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Dicembre 2016)

Se dovessero accogliere il ricorso della Roma sarebbe uno scandalo vero e proprio. Altro che la prova tv non può quantificare il contatto e la caduta del giocatore.. cesari poi che dice "quando vieni colpito da dietro o scappi o ti butti a terra per coprire la parte debole".. ma dove siamo? Su scherzi a parte ? Ma manco gli avesse puntato un kalashnikov!


----------



## mistergao (7 Dicembre 2016)

Occhio che senza Strootman a centrocampo la Roma perde tanto, magari possiamo provare a fare il colpaccio. C'è da dire che senza Kucka ci manca quello che dà continuità al nostro centrocampo, per cui la vedo comunque difficile, anche se sperare non costa niente, soprattutto perchè la Roma è una squadra davvero incostante ed imprevedibile, per cui può anche essere che toppi clamorosamente la partita, cosa che a loro è già successa più volte in questa stagione.


----------



## ralf (7 Dicembre 2016)

Dicono che forse recuperano Paredes.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Dicembre 2016)

Tra l'altro l'ambiente romano è solito rilassarsi dopo aver vinto il derby..


----------



## Carlo.A (7 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque con Pasalic Locatelli Bonaventura e la carta Mati Fernandez in panca non è così grigia.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## mefisto94 (8 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


>



E il ritorno ?


----------



## de sica (8 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


>



Squadra stellare che vinse troppo poco..


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


>



Guardate chi c'era in campo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Dicembre 2016)

D'ora in poi mi interesserò solamente della squadra in campo, e non di tutte le vicende assurde che stiamo passando come contorno. Io spero solamente di fare una bella figura a Roma, non mi aspetto niente, voglio solo vedere il Milan lottare su ogni pallone. Poi quello che viene in più è tanto di guadagnato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E il ritorno ?



Il ritorno è 1-0 gol su capocciata di Sheva su assist di Kaka? Se è così me la ricordo come se fosse ieri quell'azione.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Dicembre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il ritorno è 1-0 gol su capocciata di Sheva su assist di Kaka? Se è così me la ricordo come se fosse ieri quell'azione.



Il gol è quello, non ricordo chi ha fatto l'assist.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Dicembre 2016)

*Arbitra Mazzoleni.*


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Pasalic, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Lapadula, Niang.
A disp.: Gabriel, Plizzari, Zapata, Gomez, Antonelli, Vangioni, M. Fernandez, Bertolacci, Honda, Poli, Sosa, Luiz Adriano, Bacca. All.: Montella
Squalificati: Kucka (1)
Indisponibili: Montolivo, Calabria*


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Dicembre 2016)

Formazione vergognosa della Roma in EL


----------



## Symon (8 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Pasalic, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Lapadula, Niang.
> A disp.: Gabriel, Plizzari, Zapata, Gomez, Antonelli, Vangioni, M. Fernandez, Bertolacci, Honda, Poli, Sosa, Luiz Adriano, Bacca. All.: Montella
> ...



Ma Antonelli è morto?
O De Sciglio è cementato in campo?
Diversamente, non sò che follie possano accadere per vedere ancora sto giocatore in formazione...


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*


Perché non jack ?


----------



## Alex (9 Dicembre 2016)

no vabbé sosa in campo e il centrocampo della roma ci asfalta


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola*



Jack dovrebbe allenarsi oggi in gruppo.


----------



## Carlo.A (9 Dicembre 2016)

Piuttosto di Sosa.
Non dovesse farcela Jack.
442 con Antonelli alto.

Comunque se il mister riesce a far sfoderare una prestazione buona senza Jack e Kuko.
Statua a Pomigliano d'arco.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Dicembre 2016)

Se usciamo con almeno un pari dall'Olimpico, può davvero esserci una svolta a livello mentale.


----------



## Carlo.A (9 Dicembre 2016)

Ragazzi ma la diffida di Locatelli vale anche per la supercoppa? 

Se non viene ammonito a Roma. E viene ammonito con l'atalanta salterebbe la Juve?


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2016)

*-----) * http://www.milanworld.net/anche-de-rossi-rischia-di-saltare-roma-milan-vt42697.html


----------



## martinmilan (9 Dicembre 2016)

Secondo me purtroppo ne usciamo con le ossa rotte...tutta colpa del rinvio del closing e l'ondata di malumore successiva...


----------



## ralf (9 Dicembre 2016)

La Roma pare abbia vinto il ricorso, tolte le due giornate a Strootman.


----------



## Albijol (9 Dicembre 2016)

Schiantiamo questi schifosi, con le buone o le cattive


----------



## koti (9 Dicembre 2016)

In casa viaggiano ad una media di 3/4 gol fatti a partita.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Dicembre 2016)

Hanno tolto le giornate a strootman.. poi ci chiediamo perché sto paese fa schifo! Anche nelle piccolezze si vede... 
praticamente si sta mandando un segnale a tutti quanti: simulate quanto volete che è giusto così


----------



## kolao95 (9 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> In casa viaggiano ad una media di 3/4 gol fatti a partita.



Senza Salah però li limiti tantissimo da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me purtroppo ne usciamo con le ossa rotte...tutta colpa del rinvio del closing e l'ondata di malumore successiva...



La squadra quest'anno è protetta da Montella. Non peseranno sicuro le incertezze societarie.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Dicembre 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Roma-MILAN secondo Sportmediaset:

ROMA-MILAN ORE 21

Roma (3-4-1-2): Szczesny, Rudiger, Manolas, Fazio; Bruno Peres, De Rossi, Strootman, Emerson; Nainggolan; Dzeko, Perotti 

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Pasalic, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Lapadula, Niang.*


----------



## martinmilan (9 Dicembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La squadra quest'anno è protetta da Montella. Non peseranno sicuro le incertezze societarie.



Peseranno sicuramente vedrai..e tanto anche...
Non sono nè pessimista nè disfattista ma secondo me i pochi giocatori forti di questa rosa,quelli che ci trascinano,aspettavano questo closing più di noi...insomma sono venuti al Milan sperando di diventare grandi non di rimanere nel limbo..


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Peseranno sicuramente vedrai..e tanto anche...
> Non sono nè pessimista nè disfattista ma secondo me i pochi giocatori forti di questa rosa,quelli che ci trascinano,aspettavano questo closing più di noi...insomma sono venuti al Milan sperando di diventare grandi non di rimanere nel limbo..



Ma cosa dai. L'incertezza va avanti da mesi. Non inventiamo ste cose ragazzi. Ora vien fuori che loro aspettavano il 13. Poi se dobbiamo fare i tafazzi sempre e comunque ok.


----------



## martinmilan (9 Dicembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dai. L'incertezza va avanti da mesi. Non inventiamo ste cose ragazzi. Ora vien fuori che loro aspettavano il 13. Poi se dobbiamo fare i tafazzi sempre e comunque ok.



L'incertezza de che?? a dicembre si chiudeva e loro/noi avevamo questa sicurezza.Compreso Montella che sa benissimo che servirebbe qualcosa di importante sul mercato.Se poi credi che questi giocatori siano contenti di rimanere con Berlusconi e col Milan giovane italiano e senza un euro allora mi arrendo.
Senza contare che i tifosi sono frustrati per questi rinvii e ai primi momenti di difficoltà lo faranno pesare sull'ambiente come l'anno scorso...Montella può isolare la squadra quanto vuole ma non può chiudere gli occhi e orecchie ai giocatori..


----------



## de sica (9 Dicembre 2016)

La vicenda della squalifica prima data poi ritirata è abbastanza squallida


----------



## 666psycho (9 Dicembre 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Ma Antonelli è morto?
> O De Sciglio è cementato in campo?
> Diversamente, non sò che follie possano accadere per vedere ancora sto giocatore in formazione...



Per una volta sono d accordo con te!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Dicembre 2016)

Secondo sky filtra leggero pessimismo per bonaventura e si deciderà domani perché oggi non si è allenato con la squadra.. 
opinione personale: vedi di forzare! Tanto basta che ti giochi questa e la finale con la Juve! Dopo ti fai 2 settimane di vacanza! Pure con una gamba devi giocarle ste due partite!


----------



## 666psycho (9 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Secondo sky filtra leggero pessimismo per bonaventura e si deciderà domani perché oggi non si è allenato con la squadra..
> opinione personale: vedi di forzare! Tanto basta che ti giochi questa e la finale con la Juve! Dopo ti fai 2 settimane di vacanza! Pure con una gamba devi giocarle ste due partite!



Sarebbe veramente una brutta tegola per noi!! Speriamo sia presente!


----------



## Carlo.A (9 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Secondo
> sky filtra leggero pessimismo per bonaventura e si deciderà domani perché oggi non si è allenato con la squadra..
> opinione personale: vedi di forzare! Tanto basta che ti giochi questa e la finale con la Juve! Dopo ti fai 2 settimane di vacanza! Pure con una gamba devi giocarle ste due partite!



Purtroppo l'assenza di Kucka ha scombinato i piani.
Io spero almeno possa essere utile per uno spezzone.

Altrimenti come dicevo piuttosto di Sosa Antonelli davanti a De Sciglio e si va col 442.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (9 Dicembre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Se fosse per le vostre previsioni a quest'ora il Milan giocherebbe per la retrocessione, "peccato" che sia seconda!


E si vede che sto portando bene


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Doctore (10 Dicembre 2016)

de sciglio purtroppo è un altro di quei inamovibili alla montolivo...Mi spiace dirlo ma l unico modo per toglierlo dal campo è un infortunio o venderlo.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



quando guardo la panchina del milan mi sanguinano gli occhi.. Ma Antonelli cos'ha fatto di male??


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Dicembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> de sciglio purtroppo è un altro di quei inamovibili alla montolivo...Mi spiace dirlo ma l unico modo per toglierlo dal campo è un infortunio o venderlo.



L'infortunio di Montolivo a De Sciglio purtroppo non potrà mai capitare perché non fa MAI un contrasto duro e\o deciso, è sempre molle e toglie la gamba. Purtorppo per varie ragioni.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2016)

admin ha scritto:


>



*quotate*


----------



## Symon (10 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Per una volta sono d accordo con te!



De Sciglio unisce tutti


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Dicembre 2016)

Se Stephan giocherà ala destra sarà duello col Mattia suo ex compagno di fascia sinistra


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Dicembre 2016)

Se manca jack non ci presentiamo neanche che è meglio


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2016)

*----)* http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bonaventura-verso-il-forfait-per-roma-vt42730.html#post1106733


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news

Donnarumma
Abate
Paletta
Romagnoli
De Sciglio (Antonelli)
Pasalic
Locatelli
Mati Fernandez (Bertolacci/Sosa)
Suso
Lapadula
Niang*


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2016)

*Sky: problemi anche per la Roma. Bruno Peres in dubbio. Se non ce farà, pronto Rudiger nel ruolo di esterno.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Forza Mati


----------



## kolao95 (10 Dicembre 2016)

Boh, io spero sia tutta pretattica perché presentarsi a Roma senza i due centrocampisti migliori..


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



già l'annullo della squalifica di strootman m'ha tolto entusiasmo, se ci manca pure jack, sarà 1 fisso. 

purtroppo abbiamo una rosa cortissima e queste cose prima o poi le paghi. 
spero che il rinvio del closing non abbia depresso anche la squadra e l'ambiente, insomma è stata una brutta botta.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan dopo le ultime news
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...


*
Sky: formazione quasi fatta. Due ballottaggi. Quello tra De Sciglio ed Antonelli a sinistra (il primo è favorito) e tra Mati Fernandez e Bertolacci a centrocampo. *


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazza in edicola


----------



## Carlo.A (11 Dicembre 2016)

Magari Bertolacci con la cura Montella tornava un giocatore perlomeno da Serie A. Aldilà della valutazione economica che spesso viene fuori.
Solo che si fa sempre male. Di fatto ha saltato quasi tutte le gare.

Lui, Mati e Pasalic sono gli unici che a mio avviso teoricamente potrebbero dare reali alternative.
In questa rosa scarna.

Tocca sperare.
Vedremo Lunedì alle 22:50
D.V.P.N. !!!!


----------



## martinmilan (11 Dicembre 2016)

curioso di vedere lapadula contro manolas e fazio..queste sono le vere prove..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Dicembre 2016)

Praticamente a centrocampo se la giocheranno 
De Rossi, Strootman e Naigollan contro 
Locatelli, Bertolacci e Pasalic
ahah ahhh ahhh muahh muahh


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Praticamente a centrocampo se la giocheranno
> De Rossi, Strootman e Naigollan contro
> Locatelli, Bertolacci e Pasalic
> ahah ahhh ahhh muahh muahh


Esatto 

ps son 3 giorni che provo a mandarti un mp ma hai la casella piena


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Dicembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Esatto
> 
> ps son 3 giorni che provo a mandarti un mp ma hai la casella piena



ora provo a liberarla, mai fatto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Dicembre 2016)

Che centrocampo di lusso..


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

*Sky: possibile sorpresa in attacco. Montella ha provato Honda esterno al posto di Niang.*


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: possibile sorpresa in attacco. Montella ha provato Honda esterno al posto di Niang.*



*------)* http://www.milanworld.net/bacca-e-bonaventura-non-convocati-per-roma-milan-ufficiale-vt42745.html


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

*I convocati di Montella
*[FONT=&quot]*
PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Gabriel, Plizzari*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, De Sciglio, Ely, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Mati Fernandez, Honda, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*ATTACCANTI: Lapadula, Luiz Adriano, Niang, Suso.*[/FONT]


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: possibile sorpresa in attacco. Montella ha provato Honda esterno al posto di Niang.*


Si vabbè un'imbarcata domani...Chiamate 30 racchettapalle solo dietro la nostra porta


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Dicembre 2016)

Purtroppo questa squadra ha un enorme problema... non ha panchina e pgni mezzo infortunio diventa un dramma... e il mercato di gennaio temo non ci aiuterà a risolvere il problema.
Comunque ribadisco che firmerei per un pareggio.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: possibile sorpresa in attacco. Montella ha provato Honda esterno al posto di Niang.*



Mio Dio..


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

*La probabile formazione da Sky dopo le ultime news
[FONT=&quot]
Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Lapadula, Honda.[/FONT]*


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky dopo le ultime news
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Lapadula, Honda.[/FONT]*


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky dopo le ultime news
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Lapadula, Honda.[/FONT]*


Mi fido di Vincenzo


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: possibile sorpresa in attacco. Montella ha provato Honda esterno al posto di Niang.*



Assurdo


----------



## de sica (11 Dicembre 2016)

Mah.. de sciglio, bertolacci, Honda... va bene che si può perdere, ma così è proprio inutile giocare. Sveglia vince


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

*Totti salta Roma - Milan a causa della febbre. *


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: possibile sorpresa in attacco. Montella ha provato Honda esterno al posto di Niang.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Montella
> **
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Gabriel, Plizzari*
> *DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, De Sciglio, Ely, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata*
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione da Sky dopo le ultime news
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Lapadula, Honda.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Totti salta Roma - Milan a causa della febbre. *




.


----------



## koti (11 Dicembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mah.. de sciglio, bertolacci, Honda... va bene che si può perdere, ma così è proprio inutile giocare. Sveglia vince


Giocano perchè i vari Antonelli, Mati, Niang sono in uno stato di forma imbarazzante probabilmente, anche se personalmente avrei preferito Poli piuttosto che Bertocesso.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Dicembre 2016)

purtroppo la vicenda società mi ha completamente svuotato dell entusiasmo del calcio giocato....cercando di pensare alla partita e basta comunque l'importante era fare bottino pieno con empoli e crotone proprio per arrivare a giocare contro la roma senza eccessive pressioni.....quindi almeno per me qualunque cosa arriverà domani non sarà un grande dramma...


----------



## de sica (11 Dicembre 2016)

Bene, dopo la vittoria dei gobbia ladroni, è matematico che domani si perde al 100%


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2016)

A questo punto sì possiamo anche perdere, se i gobbi non avessero vinto oggi, non ci saremmo mai scansati


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Dicembre 2016)

Non nascondo che il buon vincenzino ha stuzzicato la mia curiosità... 
Spero nella rinascita di bertocesso e vedere Honda da esterno d attacco...


----------



## 666psycho (11 Dicembre 2016)

Secondo me portiamo a casa i 3 punti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Dicembre 2016)

Oggi hanno perso Atalanta e Torino, ottimo
sono le nostre dirette concorrenti per il 5 posto assieme a Fiorentina e Inter,
domani possiamo pure perdere senza tante tragedie...


----------



## 666psycho (11 Dicembre 2016)

boh, sinceramente non capisco si commenti "possiamo perdere"... bisogna vincere, punto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Secondo me portiamo a casa i 3 punti


Secondo me portiamo a casa 3 pere..


----------



## 666psycho (11 Dicembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Secondo me portiamo a casa 3 pere..



vedremo


----------



## Carlo.A (11 Dicembre 2016)

Serve una partita perfetta.
Bonaventura è il nostro calciatore chiave.
Spero in una squadra che in virtù di questo tirerà fuori qualcosa in più.

La Roma comunque concede parecchio.
Bisogna cogliere quei momenti.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2016)

Riassumendo: Lazie ha vinto, Napule stravinto, Rube solita storia, Inter scula. 

Beh direi che ci sono tutte le premesse per completare la giornata calcistica di mer....


----------



## Miracle1980 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Spostiamoli e puntiamo la Juve. Voglio un 2017 completamente rossonero!


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Scelta folle quella di mettere Honda, poi contro Rudiger..
[MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] devi quotare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>


Corsia mancina da panico..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>


Sulla carta non c'è sfida, la differenza nel centrocampo è abissale.


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Niang per honda è di nuovo una scelta incomprensibile. Cambio obbligato a fine primo tempo.

Bertolacci se è in condizione giusto che giochi, rimane un centrocampo ectoplasma.


----------



## koti (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>





dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Niang per honda è di nuovo una scelta incomprensibile. Cambio obbligato a fine primo tempo.
> 
> Bertolacci se è in condizione giusto che giochi, rimane un centrocampo ectoplasma.


Ma il Niang delle "ultime" uscite lo avete visto? A parte con il Crotone che è stato scandaloso, una prestazione che vada oltre il 6 non la fa vedere dalla partita con il Chievo (e parliamo di 2 mesi fa), appena sufficiente con la Juve (più per il lavoro in fase di copertura che per altro), per il resto ricordo solo brutte prestazioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Honda titolare proprio in questa partita lascia perplessità MA bisogna dire che Niang se l'è cercata la panchina 
quanti ne segnerà El Shaarawy?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Dicembre 2016)

Che paura vedere Bertolacci e Honda dal primo minuto però.


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2016)

Quanto perdiamo oggi?


----------



## Aron (12 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma il Niang delle "ultime" uscite lo avete visto? A parte con il Crotone che è stato scandaloso, una prestazione che vada oltre il 6 non la fa vedere dalla partita con il Chievo (e parliamo di 2 mesi fa), appena sufficiente con la Juve (più per il lavoro in fase di copertura che per altro), per il resto ricordo solo brutte prestazioni.



Verissimo.
Montella per arrivare a preferire Honda, deve aver visto un Niang totalmente sottotono in allenamento.


----------



## Aron (12 Dicembre 2016)

Non mi aspetto nulla da questa partita.
E' già tanto essere così in alto in classifica con una rosa così scarsa e una società allo sbando che disturba l'allenatore e i giocatori.


----------



## unbreakable (12 Dicembre 2016)

Raga con sta formazione si perde..dopo e' vero che il calcio è imprevedibile..ma obiettivamente abbiamo una formazione mai vista prima e di tasso tecnico inferiore all'avversario..oltretutto con Honda e bertolacci abbiamo perso alla grande a genoa..mah


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2016)

La vedo male...


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Dicembre 2016)

solo un miracolo ci potrà salvare


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Dicembre 2016)

Confronto a centrocampo imbarazzante. L'unico punto debole è che ballano dietro, ma se noi vogliamo pungere con Honda, stiamo freschi.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Dicembre 2016)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Raga con sta formazione si perde..dopo e' vero che il calcio è imprevedibile..ma obiettivamente abbiamo una formazione mai vista prima e di tasso tecnico inferiore all'avversario..*oltretutto con Honda e bertolacci abbiamo perso alla grande a genoa..mah*



Tranquillo, a Genova Bertolacci non ha giocato e Honda giocava sulla destra


----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Raga con sta formazione si perde..dopo e' vero che il calcio è imprevedibile..ma obiettivamente abbiamo una formazione mai vista prima e di tasso tecnico inferiore all'avversario..oltretutto con Honda e bertolacci abbiamo perso alla grande a genoa..mah



Bertolacci contro il Genoa lo hai visto solo te


----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Come ho detto in un altro topic non escludo che alla fine sia una roba del genere:

Gigio
Paletta Romagnoli DeSciglio
Abate Pasalic Locatelli Bertolacci Honda
Suso 
Lapadula

Anche perché la Roma al derby giocava con un 3-5-1-1/3-4-2-1 a seconda di dove agiva Nainggolan.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Dicembre 2016)

Formazione oscena..non la guardo..


----------



## unbreakable (12 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Bertolacci contro il Genoa lo hai visto solo te



e' vero bertolacci non c'era ma non credo che stasera possa fare tripletta 

comunque si mi sono ricordato male..il fatto e' che sta formazione proprio non mi piace


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Come ho detto in un altro topic non escludo che alla fine sia una roba del genere:
> 
> Gigio
> Paletta Romagnoli DeSciglio
> ...



Credo di più al 4-3-1-2.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Come ho detto in un altro topic non escludo che alla fine sia una roba del genere:
> 
> Gigio
> Paletta Romagnoli DeSciglio
> ...



Dobbiamo prendergli il centrocampo e fregarli nello spazio tra centrali e terzini, soprattutto nelle transizioni.
La roma là è vulnerabile perchè quando si allunga non riesce a difendere da squadra e lascia pericolosi 1 vs 1.
Occhio pure ai secondi 45 minuti e alla tenuta sul lungo : i giallorossi hanno momenti di calo da far paura.
Concentrazione , testa, qualità e lucidità.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Forza Milan!! Stasera si vince!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Dicembre 2016)

*Mossa a sorpresa di Montella, gioca Niang e non Honda*


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Mossa a sorpresa di Montella, gioca Niang e non Honda*



Me lo sentivo. Dai, sarebbe stato assurdo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2016)

E meno male che gioca niang ...


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2016)

Mossa a sorpresa?  direi puro e semplice raziocinio


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan:

Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, DeSciglio, Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci, Suso, Lapadula, Niang
*
*
Roma**: Szczesny; Manolas, Fazio, Rudiger; Peres, De Rossi, Strootman, Emerson; Nainggolan; Perotti, Dzeko;*


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, DeSciglio, Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci, Suso, Lapadula, Niang[/FONT]*



Forza ragazzi, forza M'Baye!


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, DeSciglio, Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci, Suso, Lapadula, Niang
> *
> ...




.


----------



## pablog1585 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Sorpresone


----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Forza ragazzi!!!!!!!


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> [FONT=&]
> Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, DeSciglio, Pasalic, Locatelli, Bertolacci, Suso, Lapadula, Niang
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&]
> ...



I tre del centrocampo devono fare un super gara.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Per non fare quello che critica con il senno di poi. La formazione per me é la migliore che possiamo mettere in campo. Serve un'impresa. Forza ragazzi!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per non fare quello che critica con il senno di poi. La formazione per me é la migliore che possiamo mettere in campo. Serve un'impresa. Forza ragazzi!!



Senza dubbio. Purtroppo la differenza di qualità c'è, è innegabile. Però per lo meno andiamo a Roma con il vestito buono, speriamo di non uscirne a pezzi.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Veni, vidi, vici.. FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Dicembre 2016)

ho paura che stasera ci scoppolano


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Dicembre 2016)

forza ragazzi


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2016)

Speriamo di non uscire con le ossa rotte


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

De sciglio gia dorme!


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma de sciglio che problemi ha?


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

Dura stasera.


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli si sta nascondendo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Dicembre 2016)

Occhi puntati su Bertolacci


----------



## ghettoprollo (12 Dicembre 2016)

Se solo avessimo 2 terzini...


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Già. Terzini agghiaccianti.


----------



## alcyppa (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma Bertolacci ha toccato almeno una palla?


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

Hanno paura di sbagliare.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Azzz


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2016)

Nooooo lapaaaa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma Bertolacci è in campo???


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ebete, De Sciglio e Bertolacci da galera.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Dicembre 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma Bertolacci ha toccato almeno una palla?


 "Sta pressando"


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Che palle sti due terzini che abbiamo


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma bertuccia sta giocando?


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Sto Bertolacci è fatto di ricotta.


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Abate rischia il rosso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ebete, De Sciglio e Bertolacci da galera.



Per me molto bene tutti e tre finora.


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Paletta sempre più importante.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Dicembre 2016)

Stiamo giocando in dieci...
Sto bertocesso non ha letteralmente toccato palla


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Fino ad ora Montella l'ha preparata benissimo


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

L arbitro non ci fischia niente...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Hazard al posto di Niang..


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Rigore!!!


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Rigore netto!!!!


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Noooooo ancora Niang?!??!


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Rigoreee


----------



## medjai (12 Dicembre 2016)

Lo tira Niang...


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma basta! Sto *******


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma vaffac...


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Bella parata


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma come si fa ancora a far tirare i rigori a sto scarparo?


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

Niang ma come azzo i2ejdo2ej3e2


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Bertolacci passaggio da fuoriclasse.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Non ho parole


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2016)

Maledetto niang


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Idiota!


----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Lo sapevo, si vedeva dallo sguardo che lo sbagliava.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Dicembre 2016)

Nooooooooooooo ma sparati maledetto
Sparati


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma farlo tirare a Lapadula no eh


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Finita dai

Sempre il cesso di turno che rema contro


----------



## alcyppa (12 Dicembre 2016)

*********


----------



## __king george__ (12 Dicembre 2016)

non sa tirare i rigori....guardate anche quelli che ha segnato...spesso non erano puliti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Forza Mbaye. Non ci pensare. Girerá la ruota.


----------



## medjai (12 Dicembre 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Lo tira Niang...



L'avevo troppo chiaro... Ma vaffa****


----------



## Schism75 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ancora un errore di Montella di valutazione e gestione . Come si fa a far tirare i rigori ancora a Niang, con un Lapadula o un Suso in queste condizioni. Errore pesantissimo. Non si possono sbagliare rigori in queste partite.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2016)

cambiamo sto cribbio di rigorista !!!!!!!!

non è possibile sprecare tutte queste opportunità. 
poi magari in allenamento fa 10/10, ma non può fare tutti sti errori in partita.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Pezzo di ********* coi piedi quadrati


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma chi lo ha messo come rigorista??? 

Chi??????


----------



## Milo (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ennesimo segnale di quanto fa schifo questo giocatore, stasera non sfrutta nemmeno la velocità.

Confermo il mio pensiero, ha sbagliato sport.

Spero che i difensori di Niang si inizino a svegliare


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Grave errore DI MONTELLA, Niang qua non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Alex (12 Dicembre 2016)

ma basta con sta tassa, cambiate rigorista


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Abate male male male


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Dicembre 2016)

Non so come si possa far tirare rigori a Niang. Tecnica base imbarazzante e anche un tiro che spesso finisce alle stelle. Boh.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Niang tu sia.maledetto. te e chi ti fa giocare. Capra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Stiamo giocando una grande partita.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che vuole sto zingaro?


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ha rotto i maroni questo sceml


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque MOntella sta davvero facendo un miracolo. Questa squadra è piena di gente con i piedi quadrati.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Somaro Bertolacci! Ha fatto l'unica cosa che non doveva fare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2016)

Grandissimo niang... il record per i rigori sbagliati...


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Cmq stiamo mettendo in difficoltà la roma! Dobbiamo approffittarne


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Peccato davvero buttare via la finestra d'inverno.. lasciare tutto a Galliani


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Grandissimo Suso. Sto Niang fa solo casino.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

A sto Punto era meglio inziare con Honda almeno il rigore lo avrebbe segnato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma perché non fucilano l'idiota che fischia?


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Speriamo che sto rigore sbagliato non ci costi tanto!


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Sto Geko pare Ibra...


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Mamma mia! Ho visto il gol


----------



## __king george__ (12 Dicembre 2016)

ma poi i rigori non li deve tirare chi è freddo?? niang è emotivo si vede da un km....lo dice anche lui

non li puo tirare suso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma quanto è scarso Niang ?


----------



## Alex (12 Dicembre 2016)

a sto punto meglio honda di sto scarsone niang


----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Lì Paletta deve stare più attento..


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Dicembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma poi i rigori non li deve tirare chi è freddo?? niang è emotivo si vede da un km....lo dice anche lui
> 
> non li puo tirare suso?



Non mi sento di colpevolizzarlo, perché per il resto sta facendo una discreta partita, ma ci sarà qualcosa da fare in merito, anche solo per lui, se sbagli ti demoralizzi e se ti demoralizzi sbagli! Anche io sarei per Suso. Comunque per ora non male Bertolacci. De Sciglio invece è la prova vivente di quello che dicevo in riferimento a Niang


----------



## sballotello (12 Dicembre 2016)

Il fenomeno niang, oltre a non segnare mai, pure i rigori sbaglia.. Come al solito indispensabile per questo Milan


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Dicembre 2016)

De sciglio va ceduto. È un incapace. Ogni azione si fa prendere alle spalle... non lo capisce mai.È proprio stupido


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Stiamo giocando bene cmq


----------



## Milo (12 Dicembre 2016)

Non sono contento per l'infortunio perché mi spiace, ma perez ci stava dando molti grattacapi


----------



## ghettoprollo (12 Dicembre 2016)

Dove azzo sono Calabria ed Antonelli????


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Il gol di pippeiro a quanto è quotato?


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

De siglio ha fatto una cosa buona! Far fuori bruno peres!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma Bertolacci alla fine non sta giocando? Ho acceso in ritardo non ho visto le formazioni


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Anche oggi lapadula sta facendo una grande partita.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Dicembre 2016)

la cosa che mi fa incaz dei rigori di niang è che tutte le volte vuole batterli a forza....anche quando c'era balotelli mi ricordo varie "discussioni"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ah eccolo, utile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Dicembre 2016)

I rigori fateli tirare a Lapadula per favore...


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Incredibile l involuzione di niang!


----------



## Milo (12 Dicembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ah eccolo, utile



Il rigore preso era su assist (bello) di Bertolacci


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma solo io trovo triste e da frustrati fischiare quando tocca palla un giocatore solo?  cioè poi che impegno, la tocca per un microsecondo, fischio, dopo un secondo la ritocca, fischio


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Oggi montella ha preparato benissimo la partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Migliore partita di Montella. Imo. Peccato per i piedi quadrati


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Perdere una partita per un rigore come quello di niang grida vendetta


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Solo noi possiamo far tirare i rigori a uno senza piedi. E vaff a sinisa che si è pure vantato di non averlo ceduto


----------



## medjai (12 Dicembre 2016)

Peccato per il rigore. Ma benissimo oggi il Milan. Aspettavo un ciclone della Roma, ma persino abbiamo giocato meglio di loro senza Bonaventura e con Niang, De Sciglio e Bertolacci.


----------



## Aron (12 Dicembre 2016)

Meglio chiunque al posto di Niang. E' assurdo quanto sia scadente il suo stato psicofisico.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Dicembre 2016)

Sarebbe bello avere due calciatori invece di De Sciglio e Niang che non so cosa siano, ma sicuramento non si tratta di calciatori.


----------



## .Nitro (12 Dicembre 2016)

Niang è una capra di altri tempi


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Dicembre 2016)

Lapadula il suo l ha fatto ancora. Grande!


----------



## koti (12 Dicembre 2016)

Tutti disperati perchè Montella voleva panchinare Niang. Bah.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Molto bene per adesso! Peccato per il rigore sbagliato! Male de sciglio(come al solito) male niang! I peggiori! Bertolacci nn sta facendo male! Lapadula si muove bene! suso uno dei migliori anche se poco pericoloso! Locatelli si vede poco! Dobbiamo essere piu concreti dalla trequarti in su!


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Sono rammaricato che a gennaio non faremo mercato. Che rabbia buttare sta stagione dei miracoli.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ora mi spiego perché voleva panchinare niang... 
quel rigore... mannaggia...


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Incredibile l involuzione di niang!


.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ottimo primo tempo, dopo il rigore svagliato abbiamo migliorato molto nella gestione del pallone, bisogna continuare cosi perche possiamo vincere.


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

Mi aspettavo di peggio,stiamo facendo bene.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Dicembre 2016)

Bene la difesa, Abate in grande miglioramento da qualche partita a questa parte... Lapadula infervorato, Suso ispirato... Peccato per Niang, da togliere assolutamente e non fargli mai più calciare un rigore


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Dicembre 2016)

Niang... Non ho parole


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Che rabbia.. giocare alla pari con la Roma,a Roma, è tanta roba... sbagliare un rigore cosi non esiste. Facile dirlo dopo ma era chiaro che l avrebbe sbagliato.. dalla faccia,dalla rincorsa.. e poi li tira proprio male...... 7rigori calciati 4 sbagliati...


----------



## VonVittel (12 Dicembre 2016)

È veramente spaventoso il crollo fisico, tecnico e mentale di Niang. Ma ha iniziato a drogarsi?


----------



## David Gilmour (12 Dicembre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello avere due calciatori invece di De Sciglio e Niang che non so cosa siano, ma sicuramento non si tratta di calciatori.



Quotissimo. Sbagliano lo sbagliabile. L'unica cosa buona l'ha fatta De Sciglio quando ha tolto di mezzo Peres. Pensa un po' cosa deve fare per prendersi un complimento. Quanto a Niang, è bene che se ne stia in panchina per un po' e anche di più finché non torna in forma. Qualcuno che ha visto la partita con più attenzione di me (stavo stirando ), come è andato Pentolacci? Scelta che non ho capito, ma che, visto il primo tempo, può essere anche azzeccata: la squadra m'è piaciuta, per essere all'Olimpico.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Dicembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono rammaricato che a gennaio non faremo mercato. Che rabbia buttare sta stagione dei miracoli.



Esatto, è una roba oscena... Questo ai cinesi non lo perdono, già stasera con Bonaventura in più si poteva tranquillamente vincere, con qualche altro acquisto poi non ne parliamo


----------



## __king george__ (12 Dicembre 2016)

in generale io ce l'ho con niang per i rigori per il resto il suo in questa stagine lo ha fatto onestamente dai....cmq credo che a breve metterà honda


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

Cmq non capisco tutto questo accanimento contro Bertolacci io ci credo in questo ragazzo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma ditemi voi come si fa a non diventare razzisti


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Inutile prendersela con niang! I rigori gli sbagliano tutti! Su! Un po di tolleranza


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Molto bene per adesso! Peccato per il rigore sbagliato! Male de sciglio(come al solito) male niang! I peggiori! Bertolacci nn sta facendo male! Lapadula si muove bene! suso uno dei migliori anche se poco pericoloso! Locatelli si vede poco! Dobbiamo essere piu concreti dalla trequarti in su!



Sottolineerei la partita di Bertolacci che sta riuscendo a galleggiare bene tra le linee e infatti sta creando qualcosa, ovviamente non è Zidane, ma nessuno se lo aspettava. Questo ruolo gli permette di risparmiare anche qualcosa dal punto di vista delle energie, dato che è appena rientrato. A me non è dispiaciuto neanche Pasalic, ha fatto bene entrambe le fasi nonostante non sia un giocatore che ti fa stropicciare gli occhi, però concreto ed ordinato.


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Inutile prendersela con niang! I rigori gli sbagliano tutti! Su! Un po di tolleranza



Quoto!


----------



## koti (12 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Inutile prendersela con niang! I rigori gli sbagliano tutti! Su! Un po di tolleranza


Fossero solo i rigori sbagliati il problema


----------



## Alfabri (12 Dicembre 2016)

Molto bene Abate e Pasalic, buon lavoro anche per Bertolacci in pressione su De Rossi. De Scoglio perennemente in ritardo su Bruno Peres, meno male che è uscito. Lapadula ottimo, da Suso mi aspetto ancora di più (perchè ho alte aspettative su di lui). Romagnoli e Niang i peggiori, hanno sbagliato quasi tutto.


----------



## Konrad (12 Dicembre 2016)

Infatti non c'è da prendersela con Niang...ma con chi gli ha permesso di battere quel rigore...


----------



## Kaw (12 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Inutile prendersela con niang! I rigori gli sbagliano tutti! Su! Un po di tolleranza


Due su due però, tra l'altro calciati malissimo.
Direi che sia ora che in primis abbassi la cresta, perchè a prescindere dal rigore, è uno zombie in campo. Non ha fatto nulla.

Buon primo tempo comunque, speriamo di continuare così.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (12 Dicembre 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Quotissimo. Sbagliano lo sbagliabile. L'unica cosa buona l'ha fatta De Sciglio quando ha tolto di mezzo Peres. Pensa un po' cosa deve fare per prendersi un complimento. Quanto a Niang, è bene che se ne stia in panchina per un po' e anche di più finché non torna in forma. Qualcuno che ha visto la partita con più attenzione di me (stavo stirando ), *come è andato Pentolacci? *Scelta che non ho capito, ma che, visto il primo tempo, può essere anche azzeccata: la squadra m'è piaciuta, per essere all'Olimpico.


Mi aspettavo di peggio...invece si mantiene sulla sufficienza...in più ha messo anche due assist per Lapadula...
Stiamo giocando bene...meglio dell'avvesario...peccato per il rigore...va bene tutto ma se lo tiri a mezza altezza aumenti di molto le possibilità del portiere...
Speriamo di mantenere lo stesso livello di gioco anche nel secondo tempo...temo la reazione della Roma...


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Fossero solo i rigori sbagliati il problema



Chiaro! Sta giocando male! Ma io i giovani li difendo sempre!


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Inutile prendersela con niang! I rigori gli sbagliano tutti! Su! Un po di tolleranza


----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Che rabbia.. giocare alla pari con la Roma,a Roma, è tanta roba... sbagliare un rigore cosi non esiste. Facile dirlo dopo ma era chiaro che l avrebbe sbagliato.. dalla faccia,dalla rincorsa.. e poi li tira proprio male...... 7rigori calciati 4 sbagliati...


2 ne ha sbagliati, quale 4.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Dicembre 2016)

A dire ció che si pensa di Niang si passa per razzista.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

I rigori gli sbaglia anche higuain... e certi molto piu importanti...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Kolao sicuro 2?! Ho riportato una statistica di sky.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> 2 ne ha sbagliati, quale 4.



i rigori li sbaglava anche maradona non è quello il problema...è che li tira male...anche quelli che segna spesso non sono rigori proprio puliti....se devo essere sincero a me come rigorista non convince molto nemmeno bacca figurati niang....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Dicembre 2016)

Dio Niang che aborto


----------



## R41D3N (12 Dicembre 2016)

Niang da prendere a calci in bocca. Fuori subito, chiunque farebbe meglio di lui. Di queste fighette non ne abbiamo bisogno


----------



## 1972 (12 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Chiaro! Sta giocando male! Ma io i giovani li difendo sempre!



anche io difendo i giovani, le pippe un po' meno. pero' il ragazzo " ha ampi margini di miglioramento" - cosi' dicono.....lo ripeto: buono per i 200 e 400 metri piani.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> i rigori li sbaglava anche maradona non è quello il problema...è che li tira male...anche quelli che segna spesso non sono rigori proprio puliti....se devo essere sincero a me come rigorista non convince molto nemmeno bacca figurati niang....



Colpa di chi lo fa tirare allora...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Uno dei problemi di Niang oggi é che dalla sua parte c'é quella bestia di Rudiger. Di velocitá e forza non lo passi.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

1972 ha scritto:


> anche io difendo i giovani, le pippe un po' meno. pero' il ragazzo " ha ampi margini di miglioramento" - cosi' dicono.....lo ripeto: buono per i 200 e 400 metri piani.



Niang non è un pippa! Sta solo attraversando un brutto periodo! Ad inzio stagione ha fatto piu che bene!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Niang non è un pippa! Sta solo attraversando un brutto periodo! Ad inzio stagione ha fatto piu che bene!


Non c'è dubbio... però 2 rigori consecutivi .. caspita.. che palle..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Niang non è un pippa! Sta solo attraversando un brutto periodo! Ad inzio stagione ha fatto piu che bene!



Concordo, nelle prime 8-9 giornate é statomil migliore.

Oggi aiuta molto in difesa, quindi, anche quando non é in palla si rende utile (bacca ci senti?), ha anche Rudiger da quel lato oggi.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Lapadula è davvero bravissimo


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Non c'è dubbio... però 2 rigori consecutivi .. caspita.. che palle..



Anch io ho bestemiato, ma so perdonare...


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma sto Fabio Fazio da dove è uscito?


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Madonna santa sto Niang.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Fabio Fazio da dove è uscito?



Sembra un personaggio della Bibbia..


----------



## Schism75 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Niang lo farei accomodare in panchina.


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Bertolacci dovrà anche recuperare dall'infortunio ma non mette nemmeno la volontà.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2016)

chi c'è in panca di utile ?


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sembra un personaggio della Bibbia..



Ahahahahhahhaah


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Difensivamente tante grandi giocate.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Se montella non.leva quel ******* di niang ci lascia in 10


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Fabio Fazio da dove è uscito?



In realtà è Fazio di Montalbano


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Dicembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> chi c'è in panca di utile ?



Definire utile non è semplice, direi Mati per Bertolacci che tra un po' finirà le pile


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2016)

cmq bertolacci per essere al rientro da mesi e mesi non mi sta dispiacendo.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Finita


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma vaffac


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Dicembre 2016)

Finita


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2016)

Non può girare sempre bene, amen...


----------



## Schism75 (12 Dicembre 2016)

I grandi giocatori ti puniscono. I mediocri sbagliano i rigori. Donnarumma poteva fare altro.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Si ciao


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2016)

Andata..


----------



## Nicco (12 Dicembre 2016)

Perso da Locatelli, il ragazzo si accomodi in panca per favore che ultimamente fa più danni della grandine.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Niang è veramente un giocatore senza un minimo di intelligenza calcistica.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Dicembre 2016)

La classe si fa sentire. Vi imaginate uno dei nostri centrocampisti fare un stop e tiro del genere? O anzi...Niang? Impossibile. Peccato.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Dicembre 2016)

La partita non è finita! Dai! Adesso pareggiamo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Dicembre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Niang è veramente un giocatore senza un minimo di intelligenza.



Fixed


----------



## Aron (12 Dicembre 2016)

Siamo troppo deboli per permetterci di non sfruttare un'occasione come un rigore.


----------



## Alex (12 Dicembre 2016)

la differenza tra un ottimo giocatore (nainggolan) e un mediocre (niang)


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Dicembre 2016)

Donnarumma si posiziona spesso avanti. In questi casi si paga.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Perso da Locatelli, il ragazzo si accomodi in panca per favore che ultimamente fa più danni della grandine.



e vabbè c'aveva contro nainggolan, mica baiocco per dire...

purtroppo il rigore sbagliato pesa come un macigno.


----------



## Principe (12 Dicembre 2016)

Che errore donnarumma


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La classe si fa sentire. Vi imaginate uno dei nostri centrocampisti fare un stop e tiro del genere? O anzi...Niang? Impossibile. Peccato.



La differenza c'è e lo sappiamo, purtroppo non ci può andare sempre bene, è successo a Palermo, e domenica scorsa con il Crotone stavolta è girata diversamente.. Poi se mandiamo a donnine allegre pure i rigori ciao..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Perso da Locatelli, il ragazzo si accomodi in panca per favore che ultimamente fa più danni della grandine.



Era un colpo di testa su un rinvio, mica puoi stare incollato agli altri anche quando non hai la palla.mpoi ha quasi recuperato. Basta cercare sempre i colpevoli per ogni cosa. É stata una giocata della Roma, capita.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Donnarumma si è montato la testa. Sta sbagliando una marea di passaggi da diverse partite


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Dicembre 2016)

Che vomito Niang


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Il nostro Hazard non ha vinto un mezzo duello con Rudi mamma mia


----------



## The Ripper (12 Dicembre 2016)

Bah...gli estimatori di Niang non so che sport guardano onestamente. Non vede MAI la porta.
Ci arriva a 6 gol in una stagione sto cesso?


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Sto Nainggolan è un invasato


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2016)

Niang non è che può andare sempre bene se sbagli i rigori come contro il Crotone... 
se non sei in grado lasciali tirare ad altri..
Mannaggia la miseria ...


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Nooooooo Mandriano.

Perchè?!? Perchè?!?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che fa Montella?! Che cambio è ?


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Inspiegabile il cambio di lapadula.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Loro hanno Naingolan noi Niangolan.. abbiamo preso la versione cinese.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2016)

ma perchè lapa ? ma togli niang no ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ottimo cambio, questo è inutile a risultato acquisito figurarsi ora


----------



## The Ripper (12 Dicembre 2016)

ommioddiooooooooooooooooo
ma che cambio èèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè????????????????????????????????'


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Dicembre 2016)

Solito cambio assurdo di Montella. Boh. La gestione in gara per me continua ad essere un mistero.

Niang che sta sbagliando tutto anroa in campo. Ripeto: Boh.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Mati fernandez un campione.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Basta spengo


----------



## Alex (12 Dicembre 2016)

lasciare Niang in campo è da pazzi


----------



## danjr (12 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque vada siamo forti


----------



## The Ripper (12 Dicembre 2016)

odio le partite così


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Niang non è che può andare sempre bene se sbagli i rigori come contro il Crotone...
> se non sei in grado lasciali tirare ad altri..
> Mannaggia la miseria ...



spero che dopo oggi cambi ufficialmente il nostro rigorista. 
montella deve farsi sentire.


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Comunque vada siamo forti



si.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli hai rotto i c...


----------



## Schism75 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Cambio assurdo. Adriano è svagato come al solito.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2016)

se ciao, luiz è entrato per fare il birillo. 

statico che più statico non si può.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ancora non capisco perche Luiz Adriano venga ancora considerato parte della rosa. Ormai e dai gennaio che parliamo di un ex-calciatore a tutti effetti.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Quel cesso di Mandriano è piantato per terra come un palo


----------



## de sica (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma perché gioca ancora questa zavorra brasiliana?


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Mi vien male a pensare che il Condom ci porterà altri cessi questo inverno


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Dicembre 2016)

Toglie il miglior in campo per far entrare luiz adriano che a motivazioni sta a sotto zero. 

Se poi contro l'atalanta mette bacca ha fatto il capolavoro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Dicembre 2016)

Giusti per dirlo: 6M lordi a stagione per il fenomeno Luiz Adriano.


----------



## Nicco (12 Dicembre 2016)

studiosi di tutto il mondo stanno cercando il senso del cambio di montella


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2016)

Mati Fernandez è un ex giocatore


----------



## Schism75 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Mati fernandez. Bravo Montella a volerlo. Bravo.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Dicembre 2016)

luiz adriano e niang. l'attacco più ignorante della serie A.

bisogna rifare totalmente gli esterni comunque... siamo ridicoli


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mati fernandez. Bravo Montella a volerlo. Bravo.



si cacciamo montella e riprendiamo brocchi.
ma va va.


----------



## Nicco (12 Dicembre 2016)

con i cambi siamo scomparsi


----------



## __king george__ (12 Dicembre 2016)

bertolacci che ha fatto,fuori altri 10 mesi?


----------



## ignaxio (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma montella si è giocato il NO-GOL alla snai? Che cavolo metti LA


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Dicembre 2016)

Geco > Ibra


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2016)

suso lo cercano pochissimo cmq i compagni, vanno sempre a sinistra.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Dicembre 2016)

Niang è ancora in campo?


----------



## The Ripper (12 Dicembre 2016)

Raga, solo Bonaventura salta l'uomo. Non c'è niente da fare


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Il rigore è il classico momento Sliding doors che poteva cambiarci l'anno e speriamo che invece non abbia ucciso la nostra stagione. Tutto lasciato nei piedi di chi non ha piedi.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> bertolacci che ha fatto,fuori altri 10 mesi?



non penso avesse già i 90 minuti.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque, rigore a parte, non abbiamo creato NULLA.


----------



## danjr (12 Dicembre 2016)

Io non so cosa vi aspettavate, ma stasera solo applausi


----------



## The Ripper (12 Dicembre 2016)

abate....abaaaaaateeeee....


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Dicembre 2016)

Luiz Adriano finora NULLO.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Dicembre 2016)

perdere 1-0 quando avevi il rigore sullo 0-0. niang ha fatto solo danni al Milan. da Barcellona in poi solo danni sto maledetto


----------



## Schism75 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> si cacciamo montella e riprendiamo brocchi.
> ma va va.



A parte che brocchi è al Brescia. Non si può parlare? Mati fernandez non l'ho certo voluto io al Milan. Ne ho messo io Adriano per Lapadula. O deciso Niang rigorista, pur avendo altri giocatori in forma spettacolare. O fare cambi che nemmeno nereo Rocco e farsi pareggiare, meritamente il derby al 90esimo? O il cambio folle di Kucka di domenica scorsa? vogliamo nascondere questi errori evidentissimi?


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Tanto alla prossima questi vanno a prendere le pizze al Conad Stadium, come sempre.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Maledetto Mandriano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Dicembre 2016)

Abate e De Sciglio in due in 90 minuti non mettono un cross decente, che sia uno


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanto alla prossima questi vanno a prendere le pizze al Conad Stadium, come sempre.



Ovviamente


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanto alla prossima questi vanno a prendere le pizze al Conad Stadium, come sempre.



Sicuro come la morte, coi gobbi ne prendono 3.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Dicembre 2016)

Che forte Mandriano


----------



## Milo (12 Dicembre 2016)

Niang non sta più giocando, del resto se lo può permettere, vista la prestazione


----------



## The Ripper (12 Dicembre 2016)

donnarumma 6
abate 5,5
paletta 7
romagnoli 6,5
de sciglio 5,5
pasalic 6,5
locatelli 6
bertolacci 5
niang 4
suso 5
lapadula 6,5

luiz adriano 5
honda sv
mati 5

montella 5


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Dicembre 2016)

Donnarumma 5 grazie citofono
De Sciglio 6
Romagnoli 5
Paletta 7
Abate 7
Pasalic 7
Bertolacci 6
Locatelli 6
Niang 4
Suso 6,5
Lapadula 6

Mati 4,5
Luiz Adriano 5
Honda s.v.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2016)

Adriano andrebbe fuori rosa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Dicembre 2016)

Luiz Adriano. PERCHE? Niang un ectoplasma e toglie Lapadula che in avanti ha fatto bene. Inspiegabile. Boh.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma sto scemo di mati...

Grande Suso


----------



## Milo (12 Dicembre 2016)

Suso è fortissimo


----------



## The Ripper (12 Dicembre 2016)

ahahahhaha mati ahahahahaah


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2016)

questa rometta vista oggi ne prende almeno 3 dai gobbi


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2016)

Non rinforzare questa squadra comunque è un vero e proprio delitto.. Anche nei confronti di Montella che sta facendo un miracolo sportivo.. Siamo come un castello di carte, ne togli una a casca tutto.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Dicembre 2016)

Forza Pipita! Manda sti romani nelle fogne


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanto alla prossima questi vanno a prendere le pizze al Conad Stadium, come sempre.



e sarà meglio, cosi le pareggiamo subito ste melme.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Bravo romagnoli. Altra perla stasera


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Dicembre 2016)

Peccato... sto pensando ancora al rigore...


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ma vaff...


----------



## danjr (12 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanto alla prossima questi vanno a prendere le pizze al Conad Stadium, come sempre.



Questa è una certezza, ma anche noi li avremmo battuti stasera con qualche defezione in meno


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 5 grazie citofono
> De Sciglio 6
> Romagnoli 5
> Paletta 7
> ...



Romagnoli 5 ? Lui e Pasalic i migliori in campo .
Suso bene nel primo tempo ma nel secondo non se visto.
Montella ha sbagliato a levare Lapa per Adriano , doveva far uscire Niang per Honda e poi Bertolacci rientrato oggi per Mati (anche perché di meglio non abbiamo)


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Dicembre 2016)

siamo tecnicamente aberranti. è giusto perdere quando hai niang in squadra


----------



## Alex (12 Dicembre 2016)

ma un tiro in porta l'hanno fatto? comunque grazie Niang, campione vero LOL


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Dicembre 2016)

Mi è piaciuto molto il Milan. 

Ottimo Suso, bene Pasalic e Paletta.

Niang uno schifoso, vai a lavorare in miniera verme, mi raccomando ora vai a piangere su Instagram, da panchinare assolutamente e valutarne la cessione.

Romagnoli, a quest'età Nesta e Maldini erano 10 livelli sopra, a 50 mln è da dare immediatamente al Chelsea.

Donnarumma, gol subito per colpa sua, posizionamento e piedi 0, che si facesse un esame di coscienza.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Romagnoli 5 ? Lui e Pasalic i migliori in campo .
> Suso bene nel primo tempo ma nel secondo non se visto.
> Montella ha sbagliato a levare Lapa per Adriano , doveva far uscire Niang per Honda e poi Bertolacci rientrato oggi per Mati (anche perché di meglio non abbiamo)



A me Romagnoli non è piaciuto per niente, un difensore non ti fa respirare..lui invece...Suso è stato l'unico a creare gioco fino alla fine.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Siamo troppo deboli per permetterci di non sfruttare un'occasione come un rigore.



I ragazzi hanno datto tutto ma semplicemente non abbiamo di più, ora dobbiamo vincere al Atalanta.

Donnarumma 6
Abate 6
Paletta 6
Romagnoli 6
De sciglio 6
Locatelli 6
Pasalic 6
Bertolacci 6
Suso 6
Niang 5
Lapadula 6

Matias 6
Luiz 5
Honda s.v.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Dicembre 2016)

Abbiamo perso per colpa di Niang

Abbiamo preso gol per colpa di Donnarumma

Per il resto, bene


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Dicembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non rinforzare questa squadra comunque è un vero e proprio delitto.. Anche nei confronti di Montella che sta facendo un miracolo sportivo.. Siamo come un castello di carte, ne togli una a casca tutto.


 Già, basterebbe liberarsi dei cessi e dei giocatori finiti e prendere gente discreta, non si chiedono dei campioni


----------



## El Mágico (12 Dicembre 2016)

Niang ha rotto le scatole!!! Gioca malissimo da un mese, basta! Prendiamo Papu Gomez.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Niang ci ha affossato, poi Montella ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile nel secondo tempo (persevera nei suoi errori nei cambi da 16 PARTITE)


----------



## El Mágico (12 Dicembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso per colpa di Niang
> 
> Abbiamo preso gol per colpa di Donnarumma
> 
> Per il resto, bene


Esatto! Donnarumma fuori posizione sul goal preso. Il tiro non era angolatissimo


----------



## Kaw (12 Dicembre 2016)

Siamo calati, o la Roma ha preso le misure, pur non facendo chissà cosa, alla fine è stata decisa da un episodio. Poteva andare a nostro favore oppure no, è stata equilibrata.
L'assenza di Jack si è ovviamente sentita, forse finiva diversamente con lui in campo.

Ma io penso che sia una gran bella squadra, è chiaro però che devono tutti girare al massimo sennò si fa dura.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ci sta perdere 1-0 a Roma,ma dispiace per come è maturato il risultato,sostanzialmente frutto di due errori individuali di Gigio e Niang.
Quest'ultimo in particolare sta vivendo un periodo veramente tragico.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Che turno di melma. Vincono tutti e noi perdiamo.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Dicembre 2016)

Peccato...secondo tempo giocato abbastanza male, Mati e Luiz Adriano inguardabili, secondo me Montella ha sbagliato a togliere Lapadula e mettere il brasiliano.
Comunque, sinceramente, mi è sembrata una gara di tuffi...si sono buttati più romanisti in questa partita che in tutta la storia dello sport.
Arbitraggio sotto la sufficienza, insomma.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Dicembre 2016)

Forse non era un'idea poi così folle panchinare Niang, mannaggia a lui ...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ribadisco quanto detto settimana scorsa, dove sono quelli che non venderebbero Niang per 50 milioni?

Io per 30 lo porto in braccio.


----------



## danjr (12 Dicembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Niang ci ha affossato, poi Montella ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile nel secondo tempo (persevera nei suoi errori nei cambi da 16 PARTITE)



Doveva farne tre assieme come Mihajlovic


----------



## Igniorante (12 Dicembre 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ci sta perdere 1-0 a Roma,ma dispiace per come è maturato il risultato,sostanzialmente frutto di due errori individuali di Gigio e Niang.
> Quest'ultimo in particolare sta vivendo un periodo veramente tragico.



beh penso che Locatelli sul gol abbia avuto più colpe di Gigio


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Montella azzo fai. I cambi sono senza senso. Ma ancora con sto cesso di luigi adriano? ma basta!!!! comunque Niang scandaloso, ha bisogno di qualche panchina. Suso il migliore, Donnaruma malissimo sul gol, Locatelli male in tutte le fasi. Per il resto partita buona per come è stata preparata, con un pizzico di convinzione e fortuna avremmo potuto pareggiare o addirittura vincere. Peccato, perché sta roma è un bluff, a torino le prendono e tornano a meno 7.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Se prepari la partita bene, ma poi sbagli, per l'ennesima volta in questa stagione, la gestione della partita e della squadra:
Cambi, Rigoristi 

Allora non serve a nulla. E non puoi sperare sempre nella fortuna. 3 punti gettati alle ortiche in una partita che era alla nostra portata e che ci avrebbe cambiato la stagione in un modo impensabile.

Dei giocatori buona prestazione di quasi tutti, ad eccezione di Niang, davvero pessimo al di là del rigore. Non ricordo una sola cosa positiva. Malissimo anche Adriano, cambio assurdo e l'inutile Fernandez. Malino romagnoli e Donnarumma con i piedi e sul goal, visto che il tiro non era minimamente angolato.

Nota positiva per pasalic, che a parte alcuni errori ho visto molto in crescita. Locatelli secondo me gioca più tranquillo a 2 in mezzo, come nell'ultima parte quando abbiamo fatto il 4-2-3-1. Benissimo anche Abate, Paletta, Suso e Lapadula.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Doveva farne tre assieme come Mihajlovic



anche Sinisa è un bel drago diciamolo


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ribadisco quanto detto settimana scorsa, dove sono quelli che non venderebbero Niang per 50 milioni?
> 
> Io per 30 lo porto in braccio.



purtroppo hai ragione, se ce ne danno 50 sarebbe da firmare subito.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Niang ci ha affossato, poi Montella ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile nel secondo tempo (persevera nei suoi errori nei cambi da 16 PARTITE)



mi correggo... 15 su 16. Milan-Sassuolo è da salvare.


----------



## patriots88 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Si ok lamentarsi dei cambi. Ma i giocatori son quelli. Le alternative fanno pena.
E niang gioca nonostante faccia pena perché le alternative sono oscene


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> beh penso che Locatelli sul gol abbia avuto più colpe di Gigio



Si è fatto infinocchiare da una grande giocata di un grande giocatore,ma il tiro non era affatto irresistibile.


----------



## koti (12 Dicembre 2016)

Abbiamo fatto una buonissima partita, Montella l'ha preparata benissimo. Poi vabbè, noi abbiamo Bertolacci, loro Nainggolan.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Si ok lamentarsi dei cambi. Ma i giocatori son quelli. Le alternative fanno pena.
> E niang gioca nonostante faccia pena perché le alternative sono oscene



.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Romagnoli, a quest'età Nesta e Maldini erano 10 livelli sopra, a 50 mln è da dare immediatamente al Chelsea.
> 
> Donnarumma, gol subito per colpa sua, posizionamento e piedi 0, che si facesse un esame di coscienza.



Il esame di coscienza devi farlo tu, sembra che non sai la età di Donnarumma e che Nesta l'hai guardato solo quando e arrivato da noi.

Anche io sono molto arrabiato perche abbiamo perso una partita che potevamo vincere ma dobbiamo anche andare piano con i giudizi, abbiamo una squadra immatura, piena di gente in formazione.


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Dicembre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Se prepari la partita bene, ma poi sbagli, per l'ennesima volta in questa stagione, la gestione della partita e della squadra:
> Cambi, Rigoristi
> 
> Allora non serve a nulla. E non puoi sperare sempre nella fortuna. 3 punti gettati alle ortiche in una partita che era alla nostra portata e che ci avrebbe cambiato la stagione in un modo impensabile.
> ...



Ancora con la storia dei cambi?? Quella è la panchina di Montella. Non si può giocare in undici


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si è fatto infinocchiare da una grande giocata di un grande giocatore,ma il tiro non era affatto irresistibile.



il centrocampista in quella circostanza deve stare dentro al campo alle spalle del giocatore non avanti. Poi lui arriva sulla lunetta e calcia. Gigio è posizionato male? Sicuramente. Ma diciamo che li non doveva proprio arrivarci in quel modo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Dicembre 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Si ok lamentarsi dei cambi. Ma i giocatori son quelli. Le alternative fanno pena.
> E niang gioca nonostante faccia pena perché le alternative sono oscene



Prendersela con Montella É inutile,É artferice di un miracol... quanti vorrei avere tra le mani cravatta gialla invece...


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

parliamoci seriamente, Locatelli deve essere panchinato e il prima possibile, il vero problema è che non abbiamo un'alternativa. Perde troppo tempo a smistare la palla e non rischia mai la giocata.


----------



## Alfabri (12 Dicembre 2016)

Questa partita ha messo in luce tutte le nostre lacune:
- Non abbiamo una panchina, riusciamo giusto a mettere 11 uomini in campo (grazie Galliani): non si può sparare su Montella, non è che se avesse cambiato Niang per Luiz Adriano sarebbe cambiata la partita;
- Non riusciamo a costruire gioco contro squadre schierate e un pressing deciso (ma non trascendentale);
- Niang o apre le difese galoppando oppure è veramente inutile; probabilmente farebbe faville in campionati meno tattici (vendere!!!);
- Nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che la posizione corretta per Suso sia quella in cui ha giocato gli ultimi 10 minuti di partita. Farebbe un ulteriore salto di qualità con più spazi di giocata;
- Romagnoli preoccupante, contro un attaccante di razza come Dzeko ha perso tutto il perdibile, per fortuna che ha accanto Paletta. Anche in impostazione è stato clamorosamente rivedibile. Non ci siamo per niente.
- Pasalic per Mati Fernandez è stata una sostituzione ancor più ridicola di Luigi-Lapadula, il migliore in campo (a parte un brutto pallone perso ad inizio ripresa)


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> parliamoci seriamente, Locatelli deve essere panchinato e il prima possibile, il vero problema è che non abbiamo un'alternativa. Perde troppo tempo a smistare la palla e non rischia mai la giocata.



eddai non scherziamo, il ragazzo è giovanissimo, bisogna dargli il tempo di sbagliare e maturare. non abbiamo nessuno da mettere al suo posto ragazzi


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Dicembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Il esame di coscienza devi farlo tu, sembra che non sai la età di Donnarumma e che Nesta l'hai guardato solo quando e arrivato da noi.
> 
> Anche io sono molto arrabiato perche abbiamo perso una partita che potevamo vincere ma dobbiamo anche andare piano con i giudizi, abbiamo una squadra immatura, piena di gente in formazione.



Ma la maturità quando devono prenderla? a 30 anni? Ho visto giovani esplodere a 17 anni in modo fenomenale


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Peccato...perchè prima della partita visto il centrocampo avrei firmato per una sconfitta onorevole...
Invece...nel primo tempo abbiamo giocato meglio ed abbiamo avuto la possibilità di passare in vantaggio...a quel punto non penso avremmo perso questa partita...ma purtroppo è bastata una grande giocata a far la differenza...
La squadra è organizzata bene,i giocatori si impegnano e danno tutto ma purtroppo i limiti tecnici si possono ''rintuzzare'' fino ad un certo punto...per eliminarli del tutto servono giocatori più dotati...ok sto scrivendo l'ovvio e l'evidente ma inutile girarci intorno...questa è la realtà...non sono tanto i cambi che fa Montella...ma quelli che giocoforza entrano in campo a troncarci i sogni di gloria...


----------



## Black (12 Dicembre 2016)

vabbè ragazzi sapevamo che la Roma era più forte. Per 60 minuti grande partita del Milan, poi siamo calati. Peccato per il rigore sbagliato (Niang non deve più batterli).
Ho visto un grandissimo Suso, mi è piaciuto molto Locatelli (e non ditemi che il gol è colpa sua perchè se Nianggolan fa una super-giocata non è colpa sua), bene anche Paletta (a parte il finale), Pasalic, Lapa. Sufficienza per Abate e Bertolacci.

Peccato per i cambi, ma questi sono i giocatori che abbiamo.

p.s. Mati imbarazzante....


----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Partita buttata via, si poteva vincere tranquillamente, visti gli spazi che lasciavano tra le linee fino al gol. Poi ovviamente i singoli hanno fatto la differenza: noi abbiamo Bertolacci tra le linee, loro Nainggolan e a marcarlo abbiamo Locatelli, che a oggi non ha dimostrato un bel nulla in più di Montolivo. Poi i cambi hanno fatto il resto, quando metti tre morti viventi non puoi aspirare ad altro.

Donnarumma 5,5
Abate 6
Paletta 6,5
Romagnoli 5
De Sciglio 5
Pasalic 6,5
Locatelli 5
Bertolacci 6
Suso 6,5
Lapadula 6
Niang 4,5
Honda sv
Luiz Adriano 4,5
Mati Fernandez 5


----------



## Dany20 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Nonostante la sconfitta abbiamo disputato un'ottima partita contro una signora squadra. Peccato per il rigore sbagliato. Ricordiamoci anche che mancavano Jack e Kucka, assenze pesanti. Ora testa all'Atalanta


----------



## Symon (12 Dicembre 2016)

Nella lettura di questa partita è sufficiente leggere il tabellino e guardare gli episodi salienti, ovvero:
-Rigore sbagliato da Niang
-Ripartenza errata del Milan grazie a De Sciglio, difesa presa in contropiede e Nainggolann trova spazio e calcia in rete.

Due cose facilmente intuibili e sistemabili, ovviamente prima di schierare gli 11: Antonelli al posto di De Sciglio e rigorista Suso o Lapadula.
La partita l'abbiamo persa unicamente lì. Perchè abbiamo tenuto botta, tatticamente perfetti, e con due ottime partite di Pasalic e Paletta abbiamo tenuto in piedi centrocampo e difesa.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Dicembre 2016)

C'è ancora qualcuno che pensa che il Milan possa ambire alla Champions?


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Dicembre 2016)

Abbiamo perso forse la miglior partita che abbiamo giocato, bah


----------



## Black (12 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> parliamoci seriamente, Locatelli deve essere panchinato e il prima possibile, il vero problema è che non abbiamo un'alternativa. Perde troppo tempo a smistare la palla e non rischia mai la giocata.



e poi ci si lamenta che i giovani non crescono.... avessimo Modric in squadra capirei, ma così proprio no. A me stasera è piaciuto, va detto che è più un mediano che un regista.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> eddai non scherziamo, il ragazzo è giovanissimo, bisogna dargli il tempo di sbagliare e maturare. non abbiamo nessuno da mettere al suo posto ragazzi



ma lo so, infatti lo dico per il suo bene.


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> C'è ancora qualcuno che pensa che il Milan possa ambire alla Champions?



Io se a gennaio fanno acquisti giusti.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> e poi ci si lamenta che i giovani non crescono.... avessimo Modric in squadra capirei, ma così proprio no. A me stasera è piaciuto, va detto che è più un mediano che un regista.



ma infatti se leggessi ho scritto che non abbiamo un'alternativa, ma urge un sostituto nel mercato invernale. Non ci sono dubbi, non possiamo giocare con lui soltanto.


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

Mandiamo via Montella panchina per Donnaruma e Locatelli cediamo Niang .
Non si può parlare di calcio con certa gente.


----------



## S T B (12 Dicembre 2016)

I terzini sono imbarazzanti.. Niang si crede Ronaldo. Oggi segnando il rigore avremmo probabilmente pareggiato. Oggi Bonaventura e Kucka sono giocatori fondamentali per noi. La panchina è inesistente. Speravo nel mercato di gennaio, ma noi il mercato ormai non sappiamo più cosa sia


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Mandiamo via Montella panchina per Donnaruma e Locatelli cediamo Niang .
> Non si può parlare di calcio con certa gente.



Vendere L.Adriano (possibilmente promuovere Cutrone come terzo centravanti)
Comprare una buona punta esterna
Comprare un buon regista
Basterebbe questo per migliorare a gennaio


----------



## Reblanck (12 Dicembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vendere L.Adriano (possibilmente promuovere Cutrone come terzo centravanti)
> Comprare una buona punta esterna
> Comprare un buon regista
> Basterebbe questo per migliorare a gennaio



Dipende ,se vuoi giocatori seri per quei ruoli ci vogliono almeno 50\60 milioni.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma la maturità quando devono prenderla? a 30 anni? Ho visto giovani esplodere a 17 anni in modo fenomenale



Di fatto Donnarumma e Locatelli con 17 e 18 anni stanno esplodendo in modo straordinario, nella rete di Radja potevano fare meglio? Certamente potevano fare meglio ma guarda che POSSONO svagliare perche non sono mica marziani, anche Buffon il più esperto e forte del globo a volte svaglia.. il calcio è cosi, noi dobbiamo proteggere i nostri ragazzi.


----------



## 1972 (12 Dicembre 2016)

prendi la rincorsa da bradipo fissando in modo maniacale il palo alla tua sinistra, secondo te il portiere ( che non e' un *********) dove si tuffa? neanche all'oratorio ce cascano piu'!!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Come al solito, ondate di critiche ingiustificate per una squadra che ogni minuto vhe gioca va al di la deimpropri limiti. Mi aspetterei 10 post di ovazioni per i nostri ragazzi e uno di critica. Invece il contrario.... Bah.

Donnarumma 5,5
Abate 7
De Sciglio 6
Paletta 7,5
Romagnoli 6,5
Pasalic 6,5
Locatelli 7
Bertolacci 6,5
Suso 7
Lapadula 6,5
Niang 5,5

Mati Fernandez 5,5
Adriano 5,5
Honda s.v.


----------



## fra29 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Metti Zielinski (pagato qualche milione in più del Uallarito) e Keita e sta squadra mi farebbe divertire e sognare davvero la CL.
Purtroppo l'assenza di Kuco e Jack sono state decisive.
Probabilmente avremmo giocato con Jack esterno, con Niang magari pronto a subentrare..
Il rigore di Niang è stato imbarazzante. Li calcia male, senza potenza, alla Baggio quando ha i piedi di ghisa.
Emula Balo ma tecnicamente vale 1/4.
Vorrei vedere Suso o Lapa sul dischetto.

Comunque voltiamo pagina,
Sta Rometta a Torino ne prende 2-3 senza problemi.
La,vera partita chiave è con la Dea... 3 punti fondamentali.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> C'è ancora qualcuno che pensa che il Milan possa ambire alla Champions?



Te hai visto differenze stasera con quella che è la favorita per arrivare seconda? O cambi idea in base a una partita?


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Dicembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> C'è ancora qualcuno che pensa che il Milan possa ambire alla Champions?



Con questa rosa IMPOSSIBILE.

Montella lo ha appena detto: "Il nostro obbietivo è la Europa League"


----------



## kolao95 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Kolao sicuro 2?! Ho riportato una statistica di sky.



Pardon, pensavo fosse una statistica riferita solo al periodo nel Milan.


----------



## 1972 (12 Dicembre 2016)

in questa mediocrita' assoluta il milan al terzo posto ci potrebbe arrivare eccome


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Criticare due ragazzi che in due fanno 35 anni è da folli. Il Milan ha giocato bene, specie nel primo tempo. La partita è stata decisa esclusivamente dagli episodi. Siamo maturati talmente da imporre, a sprazzi, il proprio gioco alla Roma all'Olimpico. Più di così non può fare. Il resto è la solita noia....


----------



## Igniorante (13 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> parliamoci seriamente, Locatelli deve essere panchinato e il prima possibile, il vero problema è che non abbiamo un'alternativa. Perde troppo tempo a smistare la palla e non rischia mai la giocata.



ecco, io porrei a malincuore l'evidenza su questa cosa...è un buon giocatore, una giovane promessa che sicuramente non potrà fare altro che migliorare, però ad oggi ci servirebbe altro in quella posizione


----------



## S T B (13 Dicembre 2016)

io il problema più grosso lo vedo nei due fenomeni che abbiamo nel ruolo di terzini... mai visto due in quel ruolo crossare così male


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2016)

Per me era impossibile fare di più. Bravi ragazzi.

Con un rigorista decente si usciva da un campo impossibile con un punto, e dopo aver fatto paura a una squadra che punta allo scudetto.


----------



## mistergao (13 Dicembre 2016)

La partita di ieri sera si può riassumere con un antico adagio: chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso. Troppi errori, su tutti la ciofeca tirata da Niang (che la prossima volta piuttosto tiri De Sciglio, ma lui no), ma pure sul gol non siamo stati irreprensibili, visto che nessuno dei centrali è uscito su Nainggolan. Pazienza…spiace perché avevamo giocato una buona partita, in linea con quanto mi aspettavo, ma abbiamo perso. Potevamo pareggiarla, forse addirittura vincerla, invece non abbiamo fatto punti. Bisogna ammettere che fino ad ora gli episodi spesso ci avevano arriso, ieri proprio no; capita, ma dalla prossima dobbiamo ripartire e battere l’Atalanta.


----------



## Miracle1980 (13 Dicembre 2016)

A Roma difficilmente le grandi faranno punti. Noi abbiamo perso per un episodio alla fine. Grande partita, calcolando le assenze di Bonaventura e Kucka. Locatelli è un ottimo giocatore e non capisco le critiche. Alla fine il Milan si è impennato grazie a lui che ha preso il posto di Montolivo. Se Niang avesse segnato quel rigore...


----------



## 666psycho (13 Dicembre 2016)

sono amareggiato per questa sconfitta, potevamo vincerla o anche pareggiarla. Non mi vi di condannare nessuno. La squadra è questa. Montella sbaglia i cambi?? e chi cavolo deve fare giocare?? Vogliamo condannare Niang? allora condanniamo anche Gigio che sul gol era posizionato male, condanniamo anche locatelli che ha lasciato l'avversario tirare e Romagnoli che forse poteva salire e chiudere su Nainggolan.... tutti da panchinare, anzi da vendere a gennaio! Meglio dare spazio ad ultra trentenni che non sbagliano mai! Cambiamo anche allenatore, e prendiamo uno che faccia giocare i nostri fenomeni, ah! ma quali fenomeni? Honda? Sosa? Poli?? L'unico che forse poteva giocare era Antonelli, ma che probabilmente se non gioca un motivo ci sarà, forse non è ancora in forma, non so. 
Vabbè abbiamo perso, questo è il calcio. Dobbiamo prendere questa sconfitta con onore, perché abbiamo dimostrato di poter far paura anche a square più attrezzate di noi. Io sono comunque soddisfatto della prestazione e visto che certi pensavo che ne avremo prese di santa ragione, ce la siamo cavata più che bene. Io ho fiducia in questa squadra e in quest' allenatore, ma è chiaro che a gennaio bisogna far qualcosa, altrimenti sarà dura fino a maggio.


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Dicembre 2016)

1) Complimenti a Montella e ai suoi ragazzi. FORSE non meritavamo di vincere, SICURAMENTE non meritavamo di perdere. 
2) Sono il primo che ha tirato un mattone contro il televisore quando Niang ha sbagliato il rigore, ma piano ora con l'affossamento del giocatore e con le cattiverie gratuite.
3) Erano anni che non soffrivo così per la squadra e per il suo tecnico: si vinca o si perda c'è sempre la sensazione che chi è in campo dia tutto, in quanto conscio dei propri limiti. Il problema è nel periodo medio-lungo: giochiamo in 14/15, ci sono davanti altre 22 partite, a gennaio sappiamo che arriverà poco o nulla, per cui - come ho già scritto in un altro post - evitiamo battute del tipo "Il giocattolo si è rotto", "Montella non ci capisce nulla" "Siamo andati bene fino a gennaio poi siamo bolliti" qualora dovesse arrivare un calo fisiologico ed i rincalzi non sono all'altezza. Tanto se succede (tocco ferro) ci penserà già la nostra simpaticissima dirigenza a gettare fango e frecciatine sul "giUoco" del tecnico per mascherare le proprie colpe.


----------



## Black (13 Dicembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Criticare due ragazzi che in due fanno 35 anni è da folli. Il Milan ha giocato bene, specie nel primo tempo. La partita è stata decisa esclusivamente dagli episodi. Siamo maturati talmente da imporre, a sprazzi, il proprio gioco alla Roma all'Olimpico. Più di così non può fare. Il resto è la solita noia....



.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Dicembre 2016)

Palla in uscita giocata male da romagnoli, lapadula che si fa anticipare dal marcatore, locateli che si fa prendere alle spalle da nainggolan e ,infine, donnarumma messo un pò troppo sul primo palo.
4 circostanze che ci sono fatali e ci fanno perdere immeritatamente.
Orgoglioso di questi ragazzi e di montella.
La roma non ci ha capito nulla. Chiedere a strootman(non l'ultimo arrivato) che ha girato a vuoto in mezzo al campo come una trottola senza bussola.
Purtroppo ieri siamo stati poco fortunati, poco cinici e la panchina non ci ha aiutato a immettere nuova linfa e nuove soluzioni a gara in corso.
Giocare coi terzini altissimi ci sta aiutando tantissimo per gestire le palle in uscita ma ieri abbiamo pagato tale situazione tattica perchè su un colpo di testa in anticipo sulla nostra punta si è creato un 3vs2.
I nostri centrali hanno deciso di non fare due passi in avanti ma due indietro e nainggolan ci ha puniti.
Un episodio. Uno.


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Dicembre 2016)

Qualcuno che ha più dimestichezza di me col regolamento può spiegarmi perché Szczesny non solo non è stato espulso in occasione del rigore ma nemmeno ammonito?


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Te hai visto differenze stasera con quella che è la favorita per arrivare seconda? O cambi idea in base a una partita?





Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Con questa rosa IMPOSSIBILE.
> 
> Montella lo ha appena detto: "Il nostro obbietivo è la Europa League"



Montella è quello che sta facendo la differenza quest'anno.

Il Milan ieri mi è piaciuto molto veramente, io non cambio idea in base ad una partita anzi, quella di ieri è stata migliore di quella col Crotone, Palermo e altre. Dico solo che alla lunga non riusciremo a reggere...il Napoli è anche in risalita.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Te hai visto differenze stasera con quella che è la favorita per arrivare seconda? O cambi idea in base a una partita?





Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Di fatto Donnarumma e Locatelli con 17 e 18 anni stanno esplodendo in modo straordinario, nella rete di Radja potevano fare meglio? Certamente potevano fare meglio ma guarda che POSSONO svagliare perche non sono mica marziani, anche Buffon il più esperto e forte del globo a volte svaglia.. il calcio è cosi, noi dobbiamo proteggere i nostri ragazzi.



Proteggere certamente ma anche non farli volare troppo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Dicembre 2016)

Partita importante che ha confermato definitivamente due fatti che parevano già abbastanza evidenti:

Contro la squadra che ha il miglior centrocampo della serie A, abbiamo dimostrato che l'impianto di gioco formulato da Montella è definitivo, importante e ormai consolidato, per buona parte della gara Montella ha tenuto per i testicoli uno stratega come Spalletti,
nonostante la differenza abissale di valori tecnici del rispettivi centrocampisti.

La rosa non è sufficientemente qualitativa per competere ai livelli Champions,
i troppi mancati mercati si fanno sentire... per dirne una Naigollan avrebbe potuto essere nostro ai tempi del Cagliari per una 15 di M,
strootman anche meno.

Ieri abbiamo tenuto per un'ora, poi andati in svantaggio per la prodezza di Naiggollan (si, Locatelli e Donnarumma avrebbero potuto essere perfetti e non farlo segnare, ma il gol del Belga è tutto suo ) avremmo avuto necessità di cambi per riprendere in pugno la partita, sono entrati L. Adriano, Honda e M Fernadez perchè la ostra amata dirigenza ha ben pensato di fregarsene totalmente del mercato, ecco se avessimo fatto un mercato, non dico da Real, ma almeno doverosamente da quadra media con nomi che ci sono stati accostati, sarebbero entrati papu Gomez, Zielinsky e uno tra Quadrado o Pjaka... a quel punto ce la saremmo giocata ancora


----------

